
US charges two Chinese spies for a global hacking that targeted Covid research - LinuxBender
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/21/us-prosecutors-charge-chinese-spies-global-hacking/
======
SommaRaikkonen
> Mandiant, the incident response division of security firm FireEye, said it
> has tracked the hackers since 2013 and the tactics, techniques and
> procedures used by the hackers is “consistent” with its findings

Can anyone from infosec chime in? I'd love to know how pattern recognition
works in figuring out specific actors, since I don't have a good idea what
"techniques" here means. Is it the malware used, the attack vectors, or
something else?

------
fulafel
This link had a GDPR-wall that had no opt-out choice, better one:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-
canada-53493028](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-53493028)

I think it's kind of hard to defend keeping covid-19 vaccine research findings
as proprietary in the current times, I hope that's not what this is about.
(charge is "Prosecutors said the two men spied on a Massachusetts biotech firm
in January which was known to be researching possible cures for Covid-19")

